# Prom dresses?



## sunrisesunset (Apr 27, 2008)

hi!!! im just wondering does anyone know of any place i can go to look for some inexpensive prom dresses (in general)??? im a sophomore going to a junior prom so my mom doesnt really wanna spend _that_ much since it technically isnt mine, however she still wants me to look great!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thannks!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 27, 2008)

Find a nice secondhand store, like a consignment store. 

Another option is picking out a black dress you love and would wear again, and doing something fun with it, like wearing a cool shawl and making a pretty stash out of a colorful scarf


----------



## Brittni (Apr 27, 2008)

The Deb?


----------



## esmeralda89 (Apr 27, 2008)

gojane.com has pretty inexpensive prom dresses


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 28, 2008)

Macy's clearance racks have lots of pretty dresses starting around $20. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought a very cheap homecoming dress this way, and I'm sure if it's not as flashy, you can dress it up with a pretty belt or accessories can be your focus and it will still be relatively inexpensive.


----------



## sofabean (Apr 29, 2008)

gojane.com!! my friend ordered her prom dress off that site like a few years back.


----------

